# Überlagerte Regler Min/Max Auswahl



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
man hat ja öfters mal Regelkreise bei denen ein Regler auf den eigentlichen Sollwert Regelt, und ein weiterer Regler einen zweiten Wert überwacht.

Als Beispiel aus der Lüftungstechnik:
- Regler 1 regelt die Zulufttemperatur
- Regler 2 überwacht die Rücklauftemperatur auf einen minimalen Wert. (w = Min. RLT)

Mal angenommen ich habe dabei zwei Regler mit einem Stellgrößenbereich von 0-100 %. Dann mache ich bei den Stellgrößen eine Max-Auswahl aus beiden Reglerstellgrößen, der größere Wert geht auf das Stellventil.

Problem dabei:
Regler 1 gibt eine Stellgröße von schon 80% aus, Rücklauftemperatur fällt, Regler 2 erhöht seine Stellgröße (die normal bei 0 % steht). Nun hat Regler 2 aber erst Einfluss auf die RLT wenn seine Stellgröße 80 % überschreitet.

Man hat also einen großen Totbereich bis Regler 2 Einfluss nimmt.

Ich habe schonmal Versuche gemacht, als Ymin am 2. Regler immer Y vom 1. Regler zu nehmen. Dann hat man aber das Problem, dass wenn wegen geringer RLT der 2. Regler aufmacht, Zulufttemperatur steigt und damit der 1. Regler wieder zumacht (ich hoffe das war verständlich).

Einfache Frage:
Gibt es bessere Strategien überlagerte Regler zu programmieren?


----------



## jabba (30 Januar 2009)

Wat denn fürn SPS, wat denn fürn regler ?

Ich habe bei der S7 das mit der Störgröße geregelt.
Der Zweite Regler wird beim ersten als Störgröße aufgeschaltet, und dies nur bei Bedarf, nur ein Regler (der erste) beeinflusst das Stellglied.


----------



## SBC-User (30 Januar 2009)

Das Problem das du hier hast, ist ein ganz typisches Problem, der Rücklauferhaltungsregler muß aber immer in einer Max-Auswahl auf die Ansteuerung des Vorerhitzer-Reglers, das dadurch die Zuluft steigt ist leider ein nicht zu vermeidendes Problem, kann aber in Umluftanlagen zum Beispiel durch einen erhöhten Aussenluftanteil ausgeglichen werden (Energieauswahl-Übersteuerung), in einer Anlage mit Kühler wird halt einfach die Kühlsequenz einspringen müßen, auf jeden fall ist der rücklauferhaltungsregler eine sicherheitsfunktion, und ist nicht dafür da einen regulärbetrieb herzustellen, sondern das in frost gehen der anlage zu vermeiden, da muß man ebend mal eine zu hohe zulufttemperatur in kauf nehmen, besser machen kann man es immer, ist nur die frage wie man das anstellen will, der nutzenfaktor ist hier immer das kriterium


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Januar 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Wat denn fürn SPS, wat denn fürn regler ?


In meinem Fall eine S7 mit CONT_C (im Normalfall).
Aber mir geht es eher um einen generellen Lösungsansatz.



jabba schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der S7 das mit der Störgröße geregelt.
> Der Zweite Regler wird beim ersten als Störgröße aufgeschaltet, und dies nur bei Bedarf, nur ein Regler (der erste) beeinflusst das Stellglied.



Wenn du die Störgrößenaufschaltung beim CONT_C meinst, ist das nicht mehr als eine Addition nach dem Regler. Damit tritt aber auch das Problem auf was ich oben meinte:
Der 1. Regler macht zu (weil ihm die Zulufttemperatur zu hoch wird), der 2. macht auf. Nun hängt es davon ab welcher Regler schneller ist. Regler 2. muss aber auf jeden Fall das Sagen haben.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 Januar 2009)

SBC-User schrieb:


> Das Problem das du hier hast, ist ein ganz typisches Problem, der Rücklauferhaltungsregler muß aber immer in einer Max-Auswahl auf die Ansteuerung des Vorerhitzer-Reglers, das dadurch die Zuluft steigt ist leider ein nicht zu vermeidendes Problem, ...



Das Problem mit der einfachen Max-Auswahl das ich habe ist ja, dass wenn der 1. Regler schon auf 80% ist, der 2. Regler erst bis über 80% aufgeregelt haben muss um überhaupt Einfluss zu nehmen.

Das gilt auch nicht nur für die Lüftungstechnik.

Anderes Beispiel aus der Wasserwirtschaft:
Drehzahlgeregelte Schneckenpumpen fördern Wasser aus einem Pumpensumpf. Das Niveau im Sumpf wird über einen Regler (1. Regler) auf einem Sollwert gehalten. Überlagert darf ein bestimmter maximaler Durchfluss hinter den Schnecken nicht überschritten werden. Dazu der 2.Regler der im Normalbetrieb eine Stellgröße von 100 % ausgibt.
Hier könnte man eine Min-Auswahl machen, dann aber wieder das oben beschriebene Problem.
Der 1. Regler steht bei 20 %, der 2. Regler hat erst Einfluss wenn er unter 20 % sinkt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,

an dieser Problematik grüble ich auch schon seit geraumer Zeit, bin jedoch nach wie vor unschlüssig. Bekannte Reglerhersteller aus der Haustechnik verwenden im Bsp. Lüftung gewöhnlich eine Max-Auswahl. Einer der beiden Regler übernimmt die Führung, der andere regelt demzufolge zurück und verliert den Einfluss auf die Regelstrecke. Es kommt zu dem von dir beschriebenem Verhalten. In den meisten Fällen ist es nicht so sehr problematisch. Bei gewöhnlichen Lüftungsanlagen dürfte der RL-Temperaturregler eigentlich nur im Fehlerfall aktiv werden. Kritisch wird es, wenn man sehr große Wärmelasten hat und daher selbst bei sibirischer Kälte mit niedrigen Zulufttemperaturen arbeiten muss. Den Sollwert für den Rücklauf sollte man daher nicht zu hoch ansetzen, was oftmals sicherheitshalber gerne gemacht wird.

Die andere Variante ist, die beiden Reglerausgänge zu addieren. Dann würden beide Regler den Kontakt zur Regelstrecke behalten. Beide Regler arbeiten im Heizbetrieb (pos. Regelsinn). Es ergibt sich eine max. Summe von 200%, die man für das Stellglied auf 100% begrenzt. Jeder der beiden Regler beeinflusst somit die Regelung über den gesamten Bereich seines Ausgangs. Der Übergang der Führung erfolgt stoßfrei. Die internen I-Anteile der Regler müssten auf den Bereich von 0% bis 100% begrenzt werden. Eigentlich erscheint mir diese Variante logischer. Ich habe schon beide Möglichkeiten verwendet und bin mir auch nicht wirklich so ganz sicher was nun besser ist.

Bei deinem Beispiel aus der Wassertechnik bleibt wohl nur eine Differenzbildung der Stellsignale, wobei der 2. Regler negativ arbeiten sollte.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## jabba (31 Januar 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit der einfachen Max-Auswahl das ich habe ist ja, dass wenn der 1. Regler schon auf 80% ist, der 2. Regler erst bis über 80% aufgeregelt haben muss um überhaupt Einfluss zu nehmen.
> 
> .


 
Das ist bei der Störggrößenaufschaltung nicht, der zweite Regler beeinflusst direkt das LMN vom ersten. Ich berschreibe mal meine Fall, der Deinem sehr ähnelt und sehr gut Läuft.
Erster Regler hält die Temperatur in der Mühle zb: -15°C , wenn die Temperatur erreicht ist macht der Regler zu , nun ist am Ausgang der Mühle ein Sensor mit einem zweiten Regler der z.B. immer mindestens 10°C haben muss, sollten hier 15°C sein geht die Störgrösse hoch , und öffnete direkt meinen Regelkreis, dadurch sinkt die Temperatur in der Mühle zwar unter -15°C aber das ist egal, da der Regler 2 wichtiger ist.
Also ich denke genau das was Du beschrieben hast.

Die Störgröße wird auf das LMN vom Regler 1 addiert bis Max_LMN.
Jetzt kann man , so wie ich es gemacht habe, den LMN vom Regler zwei im Stellgrad begrenzen und so festlegen wie gross der Einfluss auf den Regler eins werden kann.


----------



## SBC-User (31 Januar 2009)

Ich mache mir darüber ehrlich gesagt keine gedanken, bei einer regulären lüftungsanlage mit nur einem vorerhitzer, habe ich einfach grenzen der zulufttemperatur, ich kann nicht weiter runter als bis zur minimal Rücklauftemperatur die typischerweiße bei so 8°C gefangen wird, will man ein absolutes "gegenbäumen" verhindern kann man meiner meinung nach lediglich (gilt für wassertechnik mit positiven regelsinn) über einen wärmetauscher ein mediumswechsel wasser => frostschutz vollziehen, das problem jetzt mal aber global auf alle vergleichbaren regelstrecken betrachtet ist enorm und ich habe da noch keine echte sinnvolle variante gefunden. was die lüftungsanlage angeht mache ich es in der regel so.

diese verhalten tritt ja auch nur in der anfahrphase an, meine anfahrschaltung arbeitet daher wie folgt:

Vorerhitzer = 100% 
TON = 2 minuten
Lüfter = Ein
TON = 1 minute

so, nach diesem moment hat sich eine resultierende Zulufttemperatur ergeben, diese wird nun übersteuernd zum Führungsregler der Zulufttemperatur an den Vorerhitzer übergeben.

Sagen wir diese Temperatur ist nun 60°C, jetzt fange ich an eine Rampe herunterzufahren welche als X nun die Resultierende Zulufttemperatur hat, durch eine Zeitkonstante für Y von = Totzeit Stellantrieb + Totzeit Netz + 300 Sekunden) wird diese dann heruntergezählt (in 1/10-Schritten) und beim Schnittpunkt (Maxauswahl zwischen Rampe und Führungsregler der Zulufttemperatur) wird die Rampe beendet und der Führungsregler greift nun ein. Wichtig ist nun folgend das der Regler des Vorerhitzers so eingestellt ist das er nicht sehr stark schwingt, ohne allerdings zu träge zu werden, nach dieser prozedur und einem sauber parametrierten Regler wird der Rücklauferhaltungsregler in 99% der Fälle (meine Erfahrung) nicht mehr eingreifen, da der Vorerhitzer garnicht mehr soweit runterfährt. Bei steigender Aussenlufttemperatur wird das Problem auch unkritischer, bis hin zur Tatsache das der Rücklauferhaltungsregler bei (Ich stelle ihn  immer auf 8°C ein) Aussen-Temperaturen ab 9°C nicht mehr greifen kann. Wenn man jetzt allerdings Anlagen hat wo man bei - 15°C mit 15°C einblasen möchte, kommt man um einen Wärmetauschersystem und Frostschutz nicht mehr herum, in diesem Fall braucht es eh keinen RL-Erhaltungsregler


----------



## dalbi (31 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

einfacher ist es wenn am Hauptregler Zulufttemperatur die untere Stellgrößenbegrenzung über die Regelung der Rücklauftemperatur gefahren wird hierzu muss auf denn Stellausgang der RL-Temp. Regelung + 1 % addiert werden und diese auf die untere Stellgrößenbegrenzung des Zulufttemp. Reglers geschaltet werden vorteil hierbei der Begrenzungsregler reagiert sofort.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## SBC-User (31 Januar 2009)

was zeitgleich der größte nachteil sein kann, da dadurch ein schwingen ja geradezu provoziert wird, es soll ja auch den fall geben das sich das system in einer stabilen schwingung bewegt und die rl-temp immer mal in die "nähe" der sicherheitstemperatur gelangt, aber durch das stabile schwingen auch sofort wieder sich entfernt, ich halte die variante für sehr schlecht da hier ein direktes proportionalband auf die führung eingelagert wird, dies wirkt mit ziemlicher sicherheit der führung entgegen, ergo anlage schwingt sich weiter auf und geht daraufhin über kurz oder lang in frost, so ist meine erfahrung mit solch "proportionalband-spielereien"


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (31 Januar 2009)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die andere Variante ist, die beiden Reglerausgänge zu addieren. Dann würden beide Regler den Kontakt zur Regelstrecke behalten. Beide Regler arbeiten im Heizbetrieb (pos. Regelsinn). Es ergibt sich eine max. Summe von 200%, die man für das Stellglied auf 100% begrenzt. Jeder der beiden Regler beeinflusst somit die Regelung über den gesamten Bereich seines Ausgangs. Der Übergang der Führung erfolgt stoßfrei. Die internen I-Anteile der Regler müssten auf den Bereich von 0% bis 100% begrenzt werden. Eigentlich erscheint mir diese Variante logischer. Ich habe schon beide Möglichkeiten verwendet und bin mir auch nicht wirklich so ganz sicher was nun besser ist.



Das ist zumindest mal eine interessante Variante die ich mal testen werde, danke.
Auch gut zu wissen dass ich nicht der einzige bin der da noch keine optimale Lösung gefunden hat 

In der von Jabba erwähnten Variante mit der Störgrößenaufschaltung muss auch auf jeden Fall der I-Anteil begrenzt werden, da der Limiter des CONT_C erst nach der Störgrößenaddition greift.

Bei einer Lüftungsanlage ist eine einfache Max-Auswahl wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich kritisch, da der RLT-Regler gegenüber dem ZLT-Regler recht schnell ist.
Ich hatte nur letztens bei einer Anlage ein Problem dass diese immer auf Frostschutz gegangen ist. Das war aber bei den -15°C Außentemperatur die wir hatten, und wie sich bei einer Nachberechnung herausstellte waren die Ventile zu klein dimensioniert.
Ich hatte vorher vermutet dass es an diesem Reglerproblem liegen könnte.


----------



## dalbi (1 Februar 2009)

Habe mal schnell was gemalt, das Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Funktioniert so 1a und hat sich schon oft bewährt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## dalbi (1 Februar 2009)

Ach so,
das gleiche ist natürlich für die Maximalbegrenzung genauso nur das hier zum LMN_HLM 1 % addiert werden muss.
Um beides zu realisieren ist ein dritter Regler erforderlich.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Daniel,



D. Albinus schrieb:


> ...vorteil hierbei der Begrenzungsregler reagiert sofort...


So wie ich das sehe, greift der Begrenzungsregler auch erst dann, wenn sein Stellgrad größer wird als der des Hauptreglers. Dein Schaltung arbeitet wie eine simple MAX-Auswahl?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo jabba,



jabba schrieb:


> Das ist bei der Störggrößenaufschaltung nicht, der zweite Regler beeinflusst direkt das LMN vom ersten...


Das macht die Störgröße schon. Allerdings regelt der erste Regler munter weiter auf seinen Sollwert und regelt die aufgeschaltete Störgröße sofort wieder aus, sofern dies nicht irgendwie verhindert wird.

..Man müsste den ersten Regler "forcen", wenn des Stellsignal vom zweiten Regler > 0 ist? Das ist jedoch auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## dalbi (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Onkel,



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, greift der Begrenzungsregler auch erst dann, wenn sein Stellgrad größer wird als der des Hauptreglers. Dein Schaltung arbeitet wie eine simple MAX-Auswahl?Gruß, Onkel



nein der Hauptregler regelt die Hauptgröße solange bis der andere Regler die Führung Komplet übernimmt. Dadurch das vom Hauptregler, das Stellsignal  direkt auf die Stellwertbegrenzung des Min/Max-Begrenzungsreglers wirkt fängt dieser sofort an die Stellwertbegrenzung des Hauptreglers nachzuziehen und hat somit die alleinige herrschaft.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

ich gehe davon aus dass wir den CONT_C betrachten. Sieh dir mal das Blockschaltbild an. LMN_HLM und LMN_LLM sind lediglich Begrenzungen. Das eigentlich Stellsignal muß erst einmal in den begrenzten Bereich kommen, bevor der Regler etwas bewirkt. Wobei mir einfällt, wenn du LMN_OFF verwenden würdest, hätte es vielleicht den gewünschten Effekt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 Februar 2009)

Also ich habe die Variante von Daniel mal gerade im Simulator laufen gelassen, vom Prinzip her funktioniert das schon.
Lediglich läuft der Regler unter 0% weil keine Begrenzung nach unten hin mehr vorhanden ist.
Ob diese Schaltung auf die Wirkung der einzelnen Regler Einfluss hat habe ich noch nicht weiter durchdacht.

@Onkel:
Bei deiner 200% Additionslösung gibt es aber auch das Problem dass der 2. Regler nicht vollständig die Führung übernimmt. Mal angenommen beide Regler sind gleich schnell regeln beide gegeneinander. Oder ich habe was aus deiner Beschreibung nicht in mein Testprogramm übernommen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Februar 2009)

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Variante von Daniel mal gerade im Simulator laufen gelassen, vom Prinzip her funktioniert das schon...


Ja sicher, aber nicht viel anders als eine MAX-Auswahl, oder? Wenn LMN_LLM angehoben wird, darfst du nicht nur den Reglerausgang LMN betrachten. Es ist dann erst einmal eine erhebliche Regelabweichung bzw. Nachstellzeit notwendig, bis das Stellsignal vor dem Begrenzer Einfluß auf den Ausgang LMN hat. Und das kommt m.E. einer MAX-Auswahl gleich.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> @Onkel:
> Bei deiner 200% Additionslösung gibt es aber auch das Problem dass der 2. Regler nicht vollständig die Führung übernimmt. Mal angenommen beide Regler sind gleich schnell regeln beide gegeneinander...


Ja, die Regler beeinflussen sich natürlich gegenseitig. Wenn der eine aufmacht, macht der andere zu. Aber der "Schlagabtausch" müsste kontinuierlich ablaufen.

Folgende Bedingungen sind mind. notwendig:
- beide Stellsignale 0..100%
- Summe der beiden wird auf 100% begrenzt (mehr als "100% AUF" geht nicht)
- in den Instanzdaten werden die gespeicherten Alt-werte von I- u. ggf. D-Anteil ebenfalls auf 0..100 begrenzt

Wenn jetzt z.Bsp. der Zuluftregler auf 80% steht und nun der Rücklaufregler beginnt auf zu machen, addieren sich beide Werte, wodurch sich eine Summe von >80 ergibt. Dadurch steigt die Zulufttemperatur und der Zuluftregler beginnt das Ventil zu schliessen, wodurch der Rücklauftemperaturregler wiederum weiter aufmacht bis er seinen Sollwert erreicht hat. Das Ventil steht danach bei z.Bsp. 92%, welche ausschließlich vom Rücklauftemperaturregler kommen. Der Zulufttemperaturregler würde jetzt intern ein negatives Stellsignal berechnen, was erstens aufgrund von LMN_LLM nicht ausgegeben wird, und zweitens "intern" auf "0.0" begrenzt werden muß (Instanzdaten überschreiben). Sollte jetzt die Zulufttemperatur aus irgendwelchen Gründen wieder fallen, beginnt der Zuluftregler sofort seinen Stellgrad von 0.0 zu erhöhen. Durch die Addition hat dies auch sofort Wirkung auf die Regelstrecke.

Wenn beide Regler (mal angenommen) gleich schnell sind, ergibt sich während des Übergangs ein ähnlicher Zustand, wie bei einer MAX-Auswahl. Da die Rücklauftemperaturregelstrecke jedoch in der Regel schneller arbeitet, könnte es schon einen Vorteil bringen, da diese dann Priorität hat.

Du kannst ja mal weiter forschen  . Wie gesagt, ich bin mir auch sehr unschlüssig, was nun besser ist.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

